

The wolves of the web - davidiach
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21596970-booming-technology-firms-are-now-centre-worries-about-inequality-wolves-web?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/pe/wolvesofweb

======
davidiach
"San Francisco has more than its fair share of professional
protesters—including those who think they have a right to live in one of the
world’s most desirable places even if they can’t rub two pennies together."

Loved it.

